# Diet Critiques from Helios Nutrition



## Helios (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey Gang.  So we here at Helios want all of you to meet your fitness and nutrition goals.  We are aware that not all of you can afford to pay for our services right off the bat, but we would like to help you out anyways!

In this thread you guys can post up your diets, goals, stats, etc and Spongy or Manny will give you honest feedback and suggestions.  Keep in mind this is NOT the same as becoming a client.  We are just here to give you some suggestions and feedback, nothing more.  We will point you in the right direction, but beyond that is reserved for clients alone.

Please use the following format:

Age
Weight (lbs preferred)
Height (inches preferred)
BF% or approx BF% (important!)

Goal

Days you train and muscle groups

Diet

Cycle

so for example, it would look like this...

Age: 27
Weight: 245.4
Height: 70"
BF%: 16.72%

Goal: Cut, 210lbs 10%

Monday - Chest, Cardio
Tuesday - Back
Wednesday - Off, Cardio
Thursday - Legs
Friday - Shoulders, Cardio
Saturday - Arms
Sunday - Off

Diet:

Meal 1 
14 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Blueberries
1/2 Cup Oatmeal (dry)

Pre-Workout
10g BCAA
10g Glutamin
5g Creatine
30g Waxy Maize
30g Whey Isolate

Intra-Workout
30g Dextrose
10g BCAA

Post-Workout
45g Whey Isolate
60g Waxy Maize

Meal 2 (3 hours post workout)
7 oz Lean Beef
24 Almonds

Meal 3
7 oz Chicken Breast
1 cup cooked rice
1 cup steamed veggies

Meal 4
8 oz Turkey Breast
6 oz Sweet Potato
1 massive salad, no dressing

Meal 5
7 oz Sirloin
4 tbsp Olive Oil
1 massive salad

Meal 6 
17.5 oz Fat Free Plain Greek Yogurt

Cycle:  1g Primo, 700mg Test Prop, 10IU daily HGH, 10IU Insulin Pre workout, 10IU Insulin Post Workout (humalog)


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 21, 2013)

Age - 55
Weight 190 lbs
Height 70"
BF% or approx BF% 10%

Goal 205 lbs 6 % bf

Days you train and muscle groups

Day One: Back and Chest 10x10 GVT
Day Two: Legs and Abs  10x10 GVT
Day Three: Off
Day Four: Shoulders and arms
Day Five: Off
Repeat

Diet: 
Meal 1 re – Workout
100 grams liquid egg whites and 1 scoop protein powder
40g oatmeal  and a banana blended in

Meal 2 : Post work out 
45grams protein from whey protein powder
10 oz 100% juice , grape juice, pineapple ect.

Meal 3:
5.5 oz of meat or fish ( chicken, beef, roast pork, tuna, salmon ect..)  
3oz. of baked potato, brown rice, sweet potato , yams,  (pick one)
6 oz. oranges, 16g ( weighed) olive oil over rice or 1oz of nuts  14g fat

Meal 4:  
 4.5 oz of meat like meal 3 
100g green veggies mix with meat and add ½ oz olive oil
1 greek yogurt
3 oz yam or white potato



Meal 5: 
5.5 oz Meat ( chicken , turkey, fish, beef)
100 grams green veggies
16 gram olive oil over top
9 oz 100% juice ( grape , cranberry, pineapple) look on the label you want a juice that has 30g carbs or more per 8 oz

Meal 6: pre-bed meal  
30g whey protein powder    + 100g liquid eggwhites 
1oz. natural peanut butter  Or add 16g of olive oil  



Cycle (40mg ed dbol, 50mg ed Proviron, 150 test/100mast/100tren 5x week, HGH 5iu Rips ed)


----------



## Spongy (Mar 26, 2013)

Somehow I missed this post, sorry about that!

The biggest issue I see is with meals 3, 4, and 5.  You are consuming carbs fat and protein in one meal and that's not a good thing.  A good rule of thumb is either Protein + carb or protein + fat.  What happens when you consume a fat and carb together is you get a natural insulin spike that shuttles both the fat and the protein.  It's the exact same reason why you don't consume fats after you pin slin until the slin clears your system.  Remember, ALL carbohydrates, regardless of type, break down to sucrose in the body.  The different is the time that it takes to complete that breakdown.  

Also, you are consuming fruit juice in meal 5...  While this is OK (not preferable) post workout, it should be avoided at any other times.  Truthfully, the only time fruit should be consumed is during the first meal when the metabolism is primed for a meal.  

The problem with fructose is it creates an unwanted insulin spike during the day when you consume a meal, but not a big enough one after a workout to be very effective.  I would choose Dextrose, Maltodextrin, or Waxy Maize.

The biggest thing to take from this is to keep carbs and fats separated at your meals.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 26, 2013)

Outstanding brother! I really appreciate the advice. I will separate the fats and carbs and make the nuts a snack between meals. 

I am a diabetic and so some of the insulin spikes seem to actually help me out. Is that unusual? Also, since I run GH and I am currently shooting 5iu post workouts I am drinking the juice about 45 minutes later to try to increase my insulin naturally rather than do the very risky insulin injections that some do. Am I off in bro-science land on that one? lol

Regardless, I cannot say enough about the value of having a diet pinned down. I have been around for many years and thought I knew most of what I needed to know but I learned I was/am wrong! My best advice to these young guys is if you are remotely serious about training, get involved with a nutritionist YESTERDAY!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Spongy (Mar 26, 2013)

I did not realize you were a diabetic.  In that case your plan that you just posted (quoted below) sounds excellent!



63Vette said:


> Outstanding brother! I really appreciate the advice. I will separate the fats and carbs and make the nuts a snack between meals.
> 
> I am a diabetic and so some of the insulin spikes seem to actually help me out. Is that unusual? Also, since I run GH and I am currently shooting 5iu post workouts I am drinking the juice about 45 minutes later to try to increase my insulin naturally rather than do the very risky insulin injections that some do. Am I off in bro-science land on that one? lol
> 
> ...


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you brother. I will split the fats and carbs. Easy fix for me.... I will eat the nuts between meals and back off the extra virgin olive oil. 

I can't thank you enough Spongy. Anyone not taking advantage of this is really doing themselves a disservice!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm going to do this soon.  But my diet is written in PDF so it will take me a hot min


----------



## syph (Aug 8, 2013)

Age: 22
 Weight: 163 lbs
 Height: 5'6'
 10-12% 

Goal: 180 lbs at same BF %

Days you train and muscle groups
Monday: Chest, bis
Tuesday: Legs
Wednesday: Off
Thursday: Back, Tris
Friday: Shoulders
Saturday: Off
Sunday: Off

Diet:

Meal 1: 4 eggs, 2 slices bacon. 

Meal 2: Protein shake made of 24g whey, 2 eggs, and 8 oz. milk. 

Meal 3: 6 oz. chicken breast, 1/2 cup rice, 1/2 cup greens.

Meal 4: Same as meal 2.

Meal 5: 4 oz. fish, 1/2 cup rice, 1/2 cup greens.

Meal 6: 2 slices of bread, covered with peanut butter and honey, 8 oz. milk.

Meal 7: 24g Casein protein shake. 

Cycle: Testosterone Enanthate 12 wks.( 7 wks in so far).


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 9, 2013)

Great thread....learning a lot!  Thanks Helios and Spongy.  I suppose I should get my diet to you.  I purchased your program nearly a year ago and did not follow-up...


----------



## Spongy (Aug 9, 2013)

get on it!  lol



transcend2007 said:


> Great thread....learning a lot!  Thanks Helios and Spongy.  I suppose I should get my diet to you.  I purchased your program nearly a year ago and did not follow-up...


----------



## Spongy (Aug 9, 2013)

syph said:


> Age: 22
> Weight: 163 lbs
> Height: 5'6'
> 10-12%
> ...



Well sir, I would say your calories are quite low.  In order to get to the weight you want to be at, you will have to put on some fat.  Your BF will go up but our goal is going to be to minimize the fat gain.  I would highly suggest carb cycling which you and I can discuss in more detail should you be interested, but based on the diet you gave me I will give you these suggestions...  Keep in mind I have no idea when you work out so that could change this diet drastically in order to minimize fat intake post workout and manipulate insulin and it's ability to shuttle nutrients better.

Meal 1:  4 eggs, 4 egg whites, drop the bacon, add ezekiel bread (2 slices)
Meal 2:  12 oz egg whites, drop the milk, drop the whey protein, add 2 more slices of ezekiel bread
Meal 3:  8 oz chicken breast, 1 cup rice, 1 cup veggies
Meal 4:  6 oz Lean beef (93/7), 24 almonds
Meal 5:  6 oz fish, 1 cup rice, 1 cup veggies
Meal 6: No, bad.
Meal 7:  17.5 oz fat free plain greek yogurt

Cardio 4 times per week, 30 min LISS.

Keep your rep range 10-15 for 4 weeks, 1 min rest between sets, 2 min between exercises ('cept legs, legs can be 2 min between reps, 4 min between exercises)

On the 5th week switch it up to a 4-8 rep range for 4 weeks

The 9th week you should deload and cut your carb intake by 30-40% until the last day of deload

Repeat.


----------



## syph (Aug 9, 2013)

This is great. Thank you for the awesome help. 




> Keep in mind I have no idea when you work out so that could change this diet drastically in order to minimize fat intake post workout and manipulate insulin and it's ability to shuttle nutrients better.



I wasnt aware the pre and post workout meals were so important. I wouldve added my workout time in the initial post. What would you suggest when my workout falls between meals 1 and 2?


----------



## Spongy (Aug 9, 2013)

Meal 1 add a third slice of ezekiel.  Meal two becomes 45-60g protein isolate and 1 whole WHITE bagel or 60g dextrose or maltodextrine or waxy maize


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 11, 2013)

Age: 47
Weight: 204
Height 70 (5'10")
BF% or approx BF%:  18% 

Goal: Less BF more muscle

Days you train and muscle groups
4 different workouts

Monday: Legs
Tuesday: Chest & bi's
Wednesday: Back & tri's
Thursday: Shoulders
Friday: Legs
Saturday: 1 hour cardio

Next Monday would start with Chest & bi's.

Diet

Pre-work out

NOXlode: 2 scoops
Sytha 6 Protein: 1 scoop

Post-work out

Oatmeal: 1 cup
Sytha 6 Protein: 1 scoop
Coffee:  1 cup Javita weight loss coffee

Lunch

6 to 8 oz Chicken breast
1 cup veggies
Coffee:  1 cup Javita weight loss coffee

Between lunch and dinner snack

Sytha 6 Protein: 1 scoop + 1 "healthy" tb of peanut butter

Dinner

1 to cups salad (never iceburg) 2 tb of rice viniger dressing
6 to 8 oz of salmon
1 cup veggies

After dinner 1 cup hot tea no sweetiner

After dinner snack

Sytha 6 Protein: 1 scoop + 1 "healthy" tb of peanut butter


Cycle to start this upcoming week

Weekly Regimin M-W-F injections
Test cyp & prop: 400mg
NPP: 300mg
Mast P: 300mg
HGH: 4iu's Rips (daily 7 days per week)


----------



## Spongy (Sep 1, 2013)

The following diet is for a moderate recomp with an emphasis on fat loss, but you should be able to gain muscle as well.  For those of your wondering why this diet is more extensive that the others I've posted it is because Transcend is a client but allowed my to post this up publicly.  

Unless specified, all meat and carb portions are measured cooked

Totals

2639 calories, 200g Carbohydrates, 282g Protein, 79g Fat

Pre Workout Meal
1 cup egg whites
½ cup oatmeal (measured uncooked)
¾ cup blueberries, strawberries, blackberries, or raspberries
Preworkout supplementation

Post Workout Meal
45g protein isolate
1 whole bagel (white)
Keep the coffee if you would like

Meal 3
6.5 oz chicken breast, turkey breast, lean white fish
1 cup rice, 1.5 cups pasta, 3 slices Ezekiel bread, or 6 oz sweet potato
1 cup raw veggies or 2 cups steamed veggies

Snack 4
5 oz chicken breast, turkey breast, lean white fish
1 cup rice, 1.5 cup pasta, 3 slices Ezekiel bread, or 6 oz sweet potato

Meal 5
6.5 oz ground sirloin, 93/7 ground beef, 93/7 ground turkey, sirloin steak, or salmon
24 almonds, ½ avocado, 4 tsp olive oil, or 8 tbsp guacamole 

Meal 6 
15 oz fat free greek yogurt

We will start with this and as Transcend gets used to this diet and begins to stall I will switch him over to a carb cycling diet that will correspond to his current lifting schedule.


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 1, 2013)

Penny for your thoughts?


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 1, 2013)

Howdy Spongy,

Thank you!  What happened to my peanut butter (ok I know what happened its gone bye-bye).

Looks like a bit more work for Mrs Tran, but she's up for it.  I'll be starting Monday and keep you posted.




Spongy said:


> The following diet is for a moderate recomp with an emphasis on fat loss, but you should be able to gain muscle as well.  For those of your wondering why this diet is more extensive that the others I've posted it is because Transcend is a client but allowed my to post this up publicly.
> 
> Unless specified, all meat and carb portions are measured cooked
> 
> ...


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey spongy and Helios. . My diet for cuttiing as of now..
 Height 5'4"
Weight 190
Bf 16%
Goal drop bf to 10% before nov 1
Training sat back
Sun chest
Mon arms
Tues legs
Wed shoulders
Thur fri rest
All reps and sets are 4x10
Meal 1
5 eggs whites 1 whole egg slice of whole wheat toast 1tbs natural pb
Meal 2
6oz chicken breast and 1 cup of broccoli
Meal 3
6oz chicken breast and 1 cup of broccoli
Meal 4
6oz chicken breast and 1 cup broc and  oikos greek yogurt
Meal 5
6oz chicken breast sweet potato
Pow 1 scoop of on whey isolate
Meal 6
6oz chicken breast and 1/2 cup low fat cottage cheese
This is wht I try to stick to for last mth.. very blah and boring.. I do cardio 25min after working out. 15min on treadmill at incline 10min on stairmaster.. thx j


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 7, 2013)

Wht u think?? Anyone out there lol


----------



## Spongy (Sep 7, 2013)

I should have some feedback for you tomorrow


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok thx bro..


----------



## Pinkbear (Nov 27, 2013)

23
225-230lbs
6'3
12-13bf 

Goal 230-235 10-11% bf or just where my stomach is flat 

Mon off
Tues off 
Wed off
Thurs legs/ light cardio 
Fri chest/bis/cardio 20-30mins
Sat back/tri/cardio 20-30 mins
Sun shoulders/abs/20-30 mins cardio 

All is close not exact 
Meal 1
10 oz chicken 
2 cups mixed veggies

Snack 
2 cans of tuna 

Meal 2 
5 eggs
5 egg whites 
Protien shake (whey and 4 tbps of peanut butter) on training days I add 1/2cup of oatmeal to it

Snack 
1/2 cup almonds
1can of tuna 

Meal 3
16oz ground turkey 
2cups of veggies

Saturdays only I have a cheat meal. It's protien pancakes ( 1cup flower, 1scoop whey, 1cup strawberries, 2egg whites, water) and about 15 peices of bacon and 8 sausages 

According I my cal tracker app
It's about 2800-2900 cals
6% carbs 43% pro 51% fat 

The fat on my lower abs has never gone away. Iv always had fat below belly button to waist line. Love handles too. 

I currently work Sunday-Thursday 7am-330pm and school Monday-Friday 720pm-1240am. So to save time I eat te same thing everyday it's easiest and cheapest way.


----------

